# Gender ideas???



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have a Rhode Island Red chicken that I thought was a hen but is starting to look like a rooster! I named her Nevaeh or Navon if it's a boy. It's about 17-18 weeks old! Then I have a Orpington named Nutmeg that I aware is a hen but people are telling me it's a rooster!!!!!! I bought a rooster cause I was supposed to have 11 hens but now I'm afraid I've got 3 roosters! I would love your help!!!!


























































jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If they are 17+ weeks, they are hens.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, hens.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

The RIR is 17-18 weeks the other is 15-16 weeks! I'm hoping both are hens but I'm getting mixed opinions

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I would say hens.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hens. Roos cock their heads to the side.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I would be willing to put money on both hens. Those are not even maybe roosters. Pretty girls!

I wanted to add that both of those would have pointy saddle feathers coming in if they were roosters. See how they are rounded off. Some breeds have roosters that are "hen feathered" but not these.


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

It is really hard to tell. The only way that I know if they are roosters or hens is if they get curled tail feathers. Hens should be built low and "poofy"--per our county extension agent. Roosters will be slimmer and the tail feathers will be long and curled a little. They grow so fast that you will know for sure very soon.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

They both look like hens to me, too. Roosters usually are taller, with fluffier chest and tail feathers and much larger crowns and whatever you call those dangly things under their beaks.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

^^Waddles


----------



## Shaylatheyoungest17 (Jul 1, 2017)

Look like hen, I just look at the tail part, see if it curve up little and the feather tail sort of point up a little, means it hen, If it boy, it would be curve up bigger and with longer feathers tail. Sort of kinda like with ducks.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I think y'all are right! It's just she started growing like my previous rooster did and I got worried! She's starting to look more like her sister which I'm happy about they are twins after all!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree hens - I hatched out two little eggs this year when my Americana starting to sit. I was so glad that they were both hens. She started brooding again the other day and this time I put 6 eggs under her so we will see if I can do it again!!! I was so thrilled to actually hatch out my own baby chicks.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I think y'all are right about Nevaeh but Nutmeg is getting a big spur and I'm pretty sure she tried breeding one of my hens but she is so young

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

The biggest spurs we have ever had around here were on a pretty little red naked neck hen.  If she is trying to mate the hens though...

If she is, indeed, a rooster, she will definitely have boy saddle feathers. The tail feathers aren't really a terrific indication but the saddle feathers are a definite. They will be long and very shiny. The practically glow when light hits them. Very easy to distinguish from a hen. I know she's still young but she should be getting them since she's fully feathered. He hackles would be the same super shiny feathers, as well.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

She has very shiny green feathers in her tail I've noticed. I think she's 4 months would she be wanting to breed this early!?!? I've never had one try this early before

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Can you get some pictures of her tail area from above or the side? Rooster saddle feathers will also be more pointed, hens more rounded. The pic really looks like a girl but I can't see those feathers really clear. I am also blind as bat, which doesn't help a lot! Lol I have had some that matured pretty early. I have also had some girls that acted very manly. I have heard that hens/pullets will sometimes mount other hens but I haven't seen that.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I will when I go to the barn thank you!!!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

You are very welcome. I always have to help my mom when she goes into freak out over possible roosters (unlike me, she doesn't want even one!) so I have looked at lots of tail feathers.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I have one but if she turns out to a he I guess I'll have two cause she's just the sweetest thing ever!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

If they have plenty of space more than one rooster isn't usually a problem. I had a little hen hatch out 6 boys once (out of 6 total! Lol) and I ended up with all of them for a long time even as adults. We only had the occasional squabble.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ok I got these I hope they work!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Ohhhhh. In light of new evidence I would say that's a handsome young man. Lol I could be wrong but I don't think so. He's beautiful!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes. He is beautiful.

Sent from my SM-J700T using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow. Usually the comb and wattle size and color are dead give aways!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well Nutmeg's comb and wattle look like a hens but with the spur (I know girls can have them too) and the green in the tail plus the trying to breed are getting me confused! Wow I've had chickens for 6 years and haven't ever had trouble figuring out the gender till now! I know I don't need two roosters but I just can't get ride of Nutmeg cause she/he is so sweet!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

A sweet rooster is worth his weight in gold! With his pointy, shiny hackles and saddle feathers I would say there is no chance he's a girl.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I was thinking hens too until I saw that last group of pictures lol.


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

If it lays an egg, it's a hen. If not, it's a rooster.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm going to stick to my guns and say it's still a hen. We do have a rooster, though, who took a year to start crowing. He decided he was a rooster too late and now none of the hens respect him. 

The real question is, if a rooster laid an egg on the top of a pointed roof, which way would the egg roll?


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

ShireRidgeFarm said:


> I'm going to stick to my guns and say it's still a hen. We do have a rooster, though, who took a year to start crowing. He decided he was a rooster too late and now none of the hens respect him.
> 
> The real question is, if a rooster laid an egg on the top of a pointed roof, which way would the egg roll?


hmmm, well it could go either way. haha


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Madgoat said:


> hmmm, well it could go either way. haha


That is if roosters laid eggs lol

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------

